
Hello World Fuck you - robmadden
http://www.codenstuff.info/2016/02/11/changing-the-world/
======
jonesb6
That was a beautifully honest blog post that shows a glimpse into the souls of
a lot of software engineers. It will probably get caught in the wash because
it doesn't follow the optimistic, mostly-pc, mostly-fake, ethos of hacker
news, but I'm glad you put it out to the world and will be looking out for
part two.

